# Possible Kimbo Slice vs Mike Tyson



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Gary Shaw open to "Kimbo" vs. Mike Tyson bout
by MMAjunkie.com Staff on May 15, 2008 at 5:08 pm ET 
EliteXC Live Events President Gary Shaw said he's had no talks with Mike Tyson or any of his representatives, but he's certainly open to the idea of EliteXC heavyweight Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson taking on the legendary boxer.

The website MediaTakeOut.com today reported that Tyson has tentatively agreed to fight Ferguson under the EliteXC banner.

Shaw denied any negotiations for the bout but said he'd "make that fight in a heartbeat."

"I have the media report about Mike," Shaw said during a media conference call today. "I've had no discussions with Mike or anyone around Mike. I know Mike. Yes, I would make that fight in a heartbeat."

Tyson, 41, owns a 58-6 career boxing record and was the world's undisputed heavyweight champion and the youngest man ever to win a world heavyweight title. He won his first 37 fights (with 33 knockouts) but hasn't competed since a June 2005 sixth-round TKO loss to Kevin McBride. It was his third loss in his past four fights.

According to the report, the fight with Ferguson would take place "late this year or early next."

As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported last month, Ferguson recently signed a contract extension with EliteXC. Insiders says that Shaw, a longtime boxing promoter, spearheaded the effort to extend Ferguson's deal with the company.

Source: www.mmajunkie.com

If Gary Shaw can get this fight to happen, it will be huge. Yah i know I will here lots of Kimbo sucks and Tyson is old and washed up but just think about this fights hype. It could easily be one of the biggest fights oney wise in MMA history. It will bring in boxing fans s well as MMA


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I was reading about this on Sherdog lol.
I would say this sucks, but it really doesn't, it would be absolutely HUGE for MMA.
Can you imagine Elite XC put this fight on PPV? Even though it's not the best fight, I think alot of people would buy it for the hell of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So this would be Kimbo/Mercer 2? If this happens it should be a boxing match at least then its reasonably unbiased.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lmfao


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Good for MMA? Hardly. Just another "shock" factor show. Actually I would not even want to be associated with all the poser fans who would show up to watch it. Pathetic it will be.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

It may not be a good fight, but when Mikey has Kimbo's ear in mouth it will be entertaining.

Oh and the fight would probably get a lot of people to watch it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tyson is just not good anymore. This is getting pretty irritating, Kimbo fighting cans and has beens. 

I mean really when is he going to fight somebody respectable?

He's of course going to look great against fighters of this calibur. 

If this fight happens it is a *JOKE.:thumbsdown:*


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i would not pay for i still would not mind seeing it tho


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dutch sauce said:


> i would not pay for i still would not mind seeing it tho


I would not pay for it either. The only Kimbo fights I would pay to watch would be against real contenders. For example Rodgers, Silva and so fourth.

I really hope this Tyson crap doesn't happen. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Tyson is just not good anymore. This is getting pretty irritating, Kimbo fighting cans and has beens.
> 
> I mean really when is he going to fight somebody respectable?
> 
> ...


It's not that Tyson isn't good anymore it's more so the fact that he doesn't train. 

The thing with this fight that intrigues me is that Kimbo considers himself a brawler but would he really want to stand with Mike? He could use kicks to try and chop down Tyson but we haven't seen kick from Kimbo. Does he then take the fight to the ground where he has the best chance? If he did that how would his "fans" take to him using the ground game instead of KO'ing Tyson? If he did take Tyson down and gnp his way to the win, he could still say he beat Tyson so would that be enough for his fans to justify him not standing with Tyson?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MLS said:


> It's not that Tyson isn't good anymore it's more so the fact that he doesn't train.
> 
> The thing with this fight that intrigues me is that Kimbo considers himself a brawler but would he really want to stand with Mike? He could use kicks to try and chop down Tyson but we haven't seen kick from Kimbo. Does he then take the fight to the ground where he has the best chance? If he did that how would his "fans" take to him using the ground game instead of KO'ing Tyson? If he did take Tyson down and gnp his way to the win, he could still say he beat Tyson so would that be enough for his fans to justify him not standing with Tyson?


He doesn't train anymore? That's even worse.

I just think the fight would not be good because like Tank, he's over the hill.

He's 40 plus years old and he's lost 3 out of his last four fights.

I see the fight being lopsided.

Kimbo fighting an up and comer with a respectable skill set would be much more exciting.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

He ocasionally hits the gym (from what I have read) but if he went and dedicated himself and got back in shape, I think he could still be good.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

this is just like sapp vs tyson but worse


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

If Mike Tyson trained and got in good shape i think he would knock Kimbo out. [email protected] people saying Kimbo could take Mike down. lmao when has kimbo ever taken anyone down? Kimbo would stand and trade with Mike and get ktfo! now if Mike came in bad shape i think Kimbo could tire him out and maybe knock Mike out.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

wait im guessing this would be an MMA match
this is ridiculous
MIKE TYSON IN MMA???
thats almost as bad as kimbo

of course Tyson is one of the greatest boxers to ever live but not anymore 
this is ridiculous

please just let it be a boxing match and let the shock fights stay away from MMA

then again anyone Kimbo fights will be a shock fight but Tyson will easily be the worst


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Man I think it would be a pretty good brawl and most likely we will get to see one of them KTFO, so i say lets do it.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Can understand why Shaw wants fights like this to happen. Keeps his star Kimbo in the light and they would presumably make it under MMA rules so Kimbo would win = more money. But how many more easy wins can they give the guy before he has to take a chance, step up the ladder. Can't believe another one of these fights will happen without El Guapo having a word with KImbo. He's Clearly put alot of work into him and can't see him being happy with his guy fighting this many cans. Also heard he trains alot at Randy's, don't think the guys like Bas and Randy are going to mind telling him to take some harder fights. 
just a thought.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would this be bad for MMA????

If Tyson loses it just proves to the boxing fans that they cant compete at MMA level and shut a lot of people up, like that prick Floyd Mayweather.

So if anything it will be great for MMA because not only will sell a record number of PPV's, it will bring a lot of boxing fans over to watch MMA or at least get them to respect it more. Which will also bring MMA more mainstream.
And personally i think this would be amazing fight to watch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Why would this be bad for MMA????
> 
> If Tyson loses it just proves to the boxing fans that they cant compete at MMA level and shut a lot of people up, like that prick Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> ...



In my opinion it would be bad for MMA because it is a mismatch.

Mike is over 40 years old and truth be told, hasn't been impressive in how long?

Here is the pattern,

Mike Tyson has lost 3 of his last 4.

James Thompson has lost 6 out of his last 8,

Bo Cantrell has lost 5 in a row,

And Tank Abbot has lost 8 out of his last 9.

This is the competition that Kimbo is beating.

I think it could cause a backlash of critisism because when Mike loses, every boxing fan will tell you the same.....

Mike is no good any more. It was a mismatch. Like the rest of Kimbo's fights.:thumbsdown:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not? Tyson can't possibly embarrass himself further. Losing to Kimbo would only make a dent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Why not? Tyson can't possibly embarrass himself further. Losing to Kimbo would only make a dent.


No, Tyson could make a dent in Kimbo by knawing off his ear. That would be classic.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bail3yz said:


>


Hey Now! Looking well conditioned Mike! Ready for another run at the title?:thumbsdown:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

bail3yz said:


>


Jesus Christ, looks like he wont be fighting anyone for awhile anyways.



J.P. said:


> In my opinion it would be bad for MMA because it is a mismatch.
> 
> Mike is over 40 years old and truth be told, hasn't been impressive in how long?
> 
> ...


you cant compare Tyson to any of those guys, 

Firstly Tyson hasn't fought in MMA so hes boxing record does not count.

If Tyson joins MMA he will be the best heavyweight striker there is, the guy was a heavyweight champ for god sake.

Everyone knows he is nowhere near where he used to be, but with he experience in boxing you cant say he wont be the best stand up guy, Kimbo will ever face. 

how can you say its a mismatch, kimbo is a freakshow just like like any of his opponents that he has faced. So facing Tyson would be his toughest challenge yet.

With that said, i wouldn't really want to see Tyson in MMA(by the look of him very much doubt he will anyways) apart from a fight with kimbo, just to see what would happen.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

bail3yz said:


>


Well, that pretty much kills any hype for me.:laugh:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> you cant compare Tyson to any of those guys,
> 
> Firstly Tyson hasn't fought in MMA so hes boxing record does not count.
> 
> ...


His record does count.

Hence the word "record" 

Secondly because striking is his strong point and he's not doing that very well as of late.

As far as Mike being Kimbo's toughest challenge to date,
yeah you're right. But Mike still loses.

Looks like another win for Slice.:sarcastic12:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

J.P. said:


> His record does count.
> 
> Hence the word "record"
> 
> ...


No his boxing record does not count in MMA. Hence "BOXING Record".

he isnt doing very as of late, but he is(or was) a Pro Boxer and the best pound for pound in his day, so his striking would be miles above Kimbos level.

And since kimbos strong point is his striking, it doesn't seem like a very good match up for him. But if it goes to the floor theres no doubt Kimbo will win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> No his boxing record does not count in MMA. Hence "BOXING Record".
> 
> he isnt doing very as of late, but he is(or was) a Pro Boxer and the best pound for pound in his day, so his striking would be miles above Kimbos level.
> 
> And since kimbos strong point is his striking, it doesn't seem like a very good match up for him. But if it goes to the floor theres no doubt Kimbo will win.


His record speaks for his performance.

His record counts. But I believe that we are looking at different aspects of the issue.

The reason that I believe his record is a factor is because it is a sign of his decaying presence and skillset.

I beleive his record is a factor because his striking is his only attribute and he is no longer to be reconed with in that catagory.

More so, it's looking and sounding like he's stopped training as a fighter. It is hard to come back into top fighting shape to contend when you're over the 40 mark and have not been dedicated.

Besides when he was in shape, he did not fare very well in his last few outings. His record says so.

I hear you on the curiosity aspect of this fight.

I for one just want to see Kimbo thrown into the mix and fighting contenders since he is apparently one.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw some boxing at the bar last night, and during the fighter interviews after the main event, both Kimbo Slice and Gary Shaw were in the ring.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I saw some boxing at the bar last night, and during the fighter interviews after the main event, both Kimbo Slice and Gary Shaw were in the ring.


It makes sense. Alot of events are intertwined. I watched a boxing match last night on HBO and some guy I've never heard of was boxing on the card.

I saw a guy I'd bet the house on escorting him into the ring that looked like Kimbo. and when the announcer said "Gary Shaw" in the (promotion and brought to you by) spill I knew I was spot on.


----------

